# how long to smoke chick parts , thighs and drum sticks



## gusto

Hello how long do you smoke chicken thighs and drum sticks and at what temp?

Thanks Gus


----------



## jirodriguez

I usualy have a chamber temp of aroung 250-275° and it takes roughly 2-3 hrs. But as always go by internal meat temp, not time.


----------



## flbobecu

JIRodriguez said:


> I usualy have a chamber temp of aroung 250-275° and it takes roughly 2-3 hrs. But as always go by internal meat temp, not time.


I will second that. And the internal meat temp is the biggie - the time is takes in only a rough estimate.


----------



## gusto

thanks, i ended up keeping in on smoker for 1:45 minutes but then put it on the grill for about a half hour to make the crispy, now with the temp i have to check my thermometer it seemed to fluctuate on different pieces that about the same size, one was reading 175 and one 155. I cut a few pieces and the meat all looked cooked nothing was raw or near pink. does the temp. of the chicken drop quickly when it's taken off?


----------



## caveman

I am thinking if you calibrated your thermo's using the boiling water method or the ice water method.  20° is an interesting difference of temp between two pieces of meat unless you actually hit up against the bone of one of the pieces.  But double check the calibration on your thermo's to be sure.  

I have not heard or know of a temp drop in meat as soon as you pull it off.  In most or all cases, the cooking process continues.


----------



## richoso1

When I want crispy skin, I spray a liitle Pam on the chicken, and I run the GOSM at 450° for about an hour, then back it down to 375°, three hours is a good ballpark window. There is no need for low & slow when smoking chicken, unless you're smoking skinless parts.

Here is a pic of some high heat chicken parts,


----------



## sumosmoke

I'd agree with Rich on the advice. Smoking low and slow may dry parts of the chicken out and result in rubbery, usually non-edible skin. Having the rig temp a little higher will result in the smoke flavor you want, plus moist and juicy meat with crispy skin.


----------



## mythmaster

I just did some boneless, skinless breasts at around 275*, and they were done in about 1.5 hours.

Here's the thread with Q-view: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94543/easy-tasty-chicken-breasts-with-q-view

Like I said there, I'll use a different rub next time, but it was otherwise perfect.


----------



## gusto

Thanks everyone for your responses. I always worry about undercooked food but also don't

want to overcook. I will probably get myself a better therm. I just picked up an inexpensive one at lowes.


> There is no need for low & slow when smoking chicken, unless you're smoking skinless parts.


  Thanks next time I will do it at a higher temp, whats the best way to increase the temp fro 375 to 425 quickly, do I just put more unlit coals in or I'm I better of getting them started in the charcoal chimney then putting them in?   also those chicken pieces look very tasty!!!!!

MythMaster, I'll have to try the Chicken breast like that soon they look great.


----------



## scubadoo97

Gusto said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses.* I always worry about undercooked food but also don't*
> 
> *want to overcook*. I will probably get myself a better therm. I just picked up an inexpensive one at lowes.
> 
> Thanks next time I will do it at a higher temp, whats the best way to increase the temp fro 375 to 425 quickly, do I just put more unlit coals in or I'm I better of getting them started in the charcoal chimney then putting them in?   also those chicken pieces look very tasty!!!!!
> 
> MythMaster, I'll have to try the Chicken breast like that soon they look great.


If you don't already have one, get a good instant read thermometer.  When doing a whole cut up chicken you can expect to pull parts off at different times as they become done.


----------

